# New garage makover



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

So after several months of delay we finally moved to our new property, with a detached single garage 3.2m x 6.5m. So I have been flat out in'between work ect getting it to a sutable state for the Civic to live.
Unfortunately I lost all my work progress shots.

The old garage



The Civic









The new garage.

Loft space has been boarded out so I can get all non essential stuff out of my way. I have fitted 3 6ft double strip lights fitted with daylight bulbs.
B&Q high gloss kitchen units with 30mm worktop.
R Tek studded flooring.

I still need to tweek a few things,fit my bottle brackets a source some plastic boxes that fit into the cupboard space. But its now functional.


----------



## Patr1ck (Mar 10, 2013)

Thats really nice ...... Clean and surgical....love it


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi loving this setup - can i ask where you got the floor tiles from and how you applied them to the floor?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looking fantastic car and new garage very clinical just how I like it enjoy


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks great. Any chance we can get photos with the car inside. I'd like to see how much room there is on the sides.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Like it, I want a man garage lol


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice work space mate :thumb:


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

Impressed with the standard of finish you guys are getting with these home garages.
Another top job!:thumb:

P.S. The paintwork on the Civic is top class too!


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Real nice garage mate ! Would like to have the garage neat & clean like that ! lol . Too hot & humid , might do it next Spring .


----------



## clubber01 (May 29, 2013)

Love it, very minimalist. Wish I had a garage


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Ill be happy with something like that

But cost of doing a double garage is too costly

First job, clear out and paint the walls I think


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Kevlar said:


> Hi loving this setup - can i ask where you got the floor tiles from and how you applied them to the floor?


They came from R-Tek, in the group buy section http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=268540


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

Nice garage/ man cave


----------



## Vote 4 Pedro (Jul 6, 2013)

Great job, nice and tidy..just how it should be


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Very nice 
What roll cab is that?


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

shudaman said:


> Very nice
> What roll cab is that?


It a Halfrauds professional, Got it a few years back when they were on offer.


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

very nice !! it's give me some ideas....


----------

